# Burning wood in a coal stove (Hitzer)



## newbie 08 (Feb 9, 2008)

I wanted to ask an opinion about using what is technically a antracite coal stove as a woodburner. Someone brought this up in another post that they were using it as one and that it had a 3 cf or larger firebox. I also have a friend whos parents are using the same stove as a woodburner. The stoves refered to are made by hitzer and they are refereing to the model listed here 983 insert: http://hitzer.com/model983.html 
This sounds like a greater solution for my home. Large firebox that could easily be kept burning all night long. Has an ash pan. And the hitzer factory is only 30 minutes away so I can buy direct from them and get an excellent price. But what are the thoughts about using this soley as a woodburner? What would the differences even be?


----------



## webbie (Feb 9, 2008)

You will be getting a LOT less MPG (efficiency) - meaning less heat for the same wood. Whether or not you buy your wood, this means less "value" from your wood. Also, your output of smoke (pollution) will be higher and there is much more chance of chimney fires and other such calamity.

I see no reason for a wood burning to buy a new stove with older technology.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 9, 2008)

This part of the warranty document would make me run the other way:

"Since Hitzer, Inc. does not manufacture the following: paint, glass, gasketing, fire brick, brass, trim, fans, grates, cast doors, and in addition thereto, any other component not specifically mentioned, which is not manufactured by Hitzer, Inc., any defect as to any of the aforementioned shall not be covered in said warranty and is herein specifically excluded therefrom."

That and the fact that any and all shipping costs and labor are the owner's problem, not Hitzer's.


----------



## Martin Strand III (Feb 9, 2008)

Wood burning stoves and coal burning stoves are designed differently, mostly in air intake and exhaust output,  to maximize efficiency in burning their respective fuel.

For best results, wood likes incoming air at and above the level of the flames while coal likes it below its level of the bed.

In combination stoves, which are designed to burn wood and/or coal, the operator has to make manual changes in the air intake and exhaust system when switching between fuels.

Aye,
Marty


----------



## Rich L (Feb 9, 2008)

There is a company that makes a wood/coal stove.The Baker stove company their site is www.Bakerstoves.com.Check out their stoves,the models designed to burn wood and coal.I think it would be the correct approach.


----------



## Martin Strand III (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a Harman TLC 2000 wood/coal stove.  It's ugly but a brute of a heater.

http://www.harmanstoves.com/features.asp?id=7

Aye,
Marty


----------



## newbie 08 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I dont want to burn coal. I only want to burn wood. The problem is to get a wood burning insert with a decent size firebox 2 cf or larger, everyone around here wants around 22-25k or more for the insert alone and I cannot affor that. I was considering the hitzer because it has a good size firebox and is less then 1500. Thank you for the replies so far.


----------

